# Pedialyte



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

How much Pedialyte can safely be given to a 12 week old puppy....approx 21 lbs. How often, how much and do I mix with water? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

From this article, base the dosage on your pup's weight. Here is the link: How Much Pedialyte Do You Give a Dog? - Ask.com


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> From this article, base the dosage on your pup's weight. Here is the link: How Much Pedialyte Do You Give a Dog? - Ask.com


Mary Beth.... thank you. I am however not seeing a dosage/weight chart, still. I have looked at the link and topics on what you posted....what am I missing? I feel silly as I can't seem to find from your link. I have googled this myself several times and searched the forum but can't come up with an exact amount. Do you or anyone else know if I can possibly cause an electrolyte imbalance should I give too much and how much is too much? Thank you again!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Why are you giving pedialyte? Is your puppy sick?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Why are you giving pedialyte? Is your puppy sick?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=309074

Forgive me for just tossing the link to you, but it is the quickest way to catch you up if you have time....thank you for chiming in and your interest. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay, I see what you mean. Here is another link: Can I Give My Dog Pedialyte? This says you can and you can mix it 50/50 with water but it says to give the amount for the puppies weight. I looked up the dosage on the Pedialyte site and it is for a 4 year old child The average weight for a 4 year-old child is 40 lbs. Which unless your puppy is that big isn't much help. It also says to check with your vet which I suggest you do. And since your puppy is sick, that would be the best as the other posts suggested.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since this is Sunday, and since Pedialyte won't hurt puppies from what I have read, and if you want to give it to him because you are concerned. I would think 1/2 the amount that is the dose for a 4 year-old child and mix it in water. Then tomorrow morning call the vet.


----------



## TxQuax (Jul 13, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> Since this is Sunday, and since Pedialyte won't hurt puppies from what I have read, and if you want to give it to him because you are concerned. I would think 1/2 the amount that is the dose for a 4 year-old child and mix it in water. Then tomorrow morning call the vet.


Mary Beth, thank you so much for the work you put in on finding this info....you are very kind. All this started late Thursday evening and I did call vet who met me up at the clinic after hours, did X-rays, exam, etc as he had vomited undigested food. I also took him back yesterday for a follow up to make sure they felt he was still getting better. Vet is actually the one who told me I could give him Pedialyte if I had hydration concerns over the weekend.....I don't know why we failed to talk about amounts/dosage. I'm a worrier when it comes to my fur babies large and small and wanted to make sure I am doing everything I can for Quax. We are battling Giardia and Coccidia and best we can tell, his tummy is sensitive after all this and reacted to the second round of meds which we have suspended until he is feeling better. Thank you again so much for your help...so many people on this forum are so nice in responding with ideas and thoughts... very much appreciated! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Great to know - thanks! Also, when you do find out how much to give, would you mind posting it - it sure would help to know for sure. You may also to consider giving your pup a pre-biotic to help settle the tummy and build up the good bacteria that all that worm medicine has knocked out. I use Optagest as a regular supplement for my Sting, or your vet could recommend one. Hope your pup is doing better.


----------

